# Caffine for bees?



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Have any of you seen this?

http://en.ilovecoffee.jp/posts/view/132

Interesting thought. Would like to see the references!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

is that why they are always in my cup ?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I suppose the next logical question is in wondering if honeybees pollinate cannabis and if they do, does it decrease their activities. Surely I bring this up in jest, however, with legalization looming on the horizon of some states, I really have to wonder. What would this do to my honey if anything?


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

I've read that caffeine improves honey bee memory a while back, but I could never find any sources indicating which nectars actually contain it. That site suggests coffee tree nectar contains it, which would be rather unsurprising, but do other flowers have some as well?


----------



## spammy_h (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it would tend toward giving your bees a serious case of the munchies :doh:t: (my post being off-topic, not yours)


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Spammy: lol. Yes I had a similar vision that explains why bees when smoked, fill their honey stomachs. opcorn:


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

My daughter left a glass outside with an ounce or two of coca cola in it. The bees were totally into it the next day! No carbonation, tons of sugar, and caffeine. Two bees drowned, but everyone else cleaned it out in about 2 hours.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

sorry cyan while it might be fun for some of us cannabis does not need us just a little wind haha


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Johnbeejohn: had no idea. My brother has often talked about legalization and his new farm in the same conversations. He's had a nursery business off and on for years and I just think from his perspective it's a get rich quick idea. I on the other hand, would have no problems running the snack shop. lol I had a fear however, that it may contaminate my honey- the word fear being subjective I guess.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Yes I had a similar vision that explains why bees when smoked, fill their honey stomachs...

Bees when smoked tend to sting you on the mouth... if you can get them to stay on the paper while you roll it... no actually I don't think they tank up on honey at all because of smoke. I've never seen it and I've been looking for it for 41 years now...


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> >Yes I had a similar vision that explains why bees when smoked, fill their honey stomachs...
> 
> Bees when smoked tend to sting you on the mouth... if you can get them to stay on the paper while you roll it... no actually I don't think they tank up on honey at all because of smoke. I've never seen it and I've been looking for it for 41 years now...


Now that was FUNNY... Sad part is, I had to read it twice....


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Credit given there, it was funny. I have a tendency to walk right into them, then trip a few times along the way. lol


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> >
> Bees when smoked tend to sting you on the mouth... if you can get them to stay on the paper while you roll it... .


If they sting you, you are smoking the wrong end. :lpf:

Have anyone experimented or read about supplementing bees with caffeine to increase production?
I know for soda producer caffeine is one of their biggest EHS issues. I would be curious if any of the Chinese honey mills resort to this kind of tactic.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you suppose that a bee pollinating a cannabis plant would get a buzz?:lpf:


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I think cannabis is wind pollinated ?


----------

